# java

## crovax123

kan iemand mij helpen 

ik zou graag op de website van kbc online geraken, maar het zegt dat ik java machine moet downloaden ,  n ik kik dan op hun link maar  dit zijn allemaal windows versies 

kan iemand mij hiermee helpen of heeft iemand hier ervaring mee hoe dit op te lossen

ik gebruik mozilla firefox

De KBC-site maakt gebruik van Java technologie. Om van KBC-Online en de extra informatie en toepassingen te kunnen genieten, moet een Java Virtual Machine op uw computer worden geïnstalleerd. Klik hier om de Java Virtual Machine te downloaden.

----------

## yngwin

emerge blackdown-jre

----------

## polle

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/nl/java.xml

----------

## crovax123

ik krijg dit probleem bij het emergen van het tweede pakket

weet iemand wa ik moet doen??

>>> emerge (2 of 2) dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.1 to /

>>> Downloading ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin

ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin: Empty host.

>>> Downloading ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin

--09:38:36--  ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin'

Resolving mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de... 130.83.164.194

Connecting to mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de[130.83.164.194]:21... failed: Connection refused.

>>> Downloading http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin

--09:38:36--  http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin'

Resolving ftp.gentoo.skynet.be... 195.238.1.14

Connecting to ftp.gentoo.skynet.be[195.238.1.14]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 20,661,166 [application/octet-stream]

100%[====================================>] 20,661,166    73.54K/s    ETA 00:00

09:43:14 (72.70 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin' saved [20661166/20661166]

>>> Downloading ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin

ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin: Empty host.

>>> Downloading ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin

--09:43:14--  ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin'

Resolving mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de... 130.83.164.194

Connecting to mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de[130.83.164.194]:21... failed: Connection refused.

>>> Downloading http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin

--09:43:14--  http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin'

Resolving ftp.gentoo.skynet.be... 195.238.1.14

Connecting to ftp.gentoo.skynet.be[195.238.1.14]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 20,470,579 [application/octet-stream]

100%[====================================>] 20,470,579    71.86K/s    ETA 00:00

09:48:46 (60.25 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin' saved [20470579/20470579]

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin...

tar: j2re1.4.1/man/ja: Cannot change ownership to uid 1000, gid 1000: No such file or directory

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

!!! ERROR: dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.1 failed.

!!! Function src_unpack, Line 49, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

----------

## Souf

Het probleem met het emergen van het java-pakket ken ik niet, maar als je kbc-online wil gebruiken, moet je ook de java policies voor de applet goed zetten en ook het sleutelbestand. Hiervoor kijk je best eens naar de volgende link: http://vipie.ulyssis.org/dev/banking/

----------

## polle

mogelijk dat en update van glibc en gcc helpt

ook kan je eerst  blackdown-jdk installeren, dat creeert die file voor jou

of je neemt een andere versie van blacdown-jre

----------

## wvanrooijen

 *crovax123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Downloading http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin
> 
> --09:43:14--  http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/distfiles/j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin
> ...

 

Dit lijkt mij op een corrupt archive te duiden of een probleem met de harde schijf. Ik heb zelf eens proberen te emergen met een brakke disk en dan kreeg ik na verloop van tijd ook dit soort niet-super-duidelijke meldingen.

Oplossing: ff wachten tot de archives weer geupdate zijn, of een andere Java Runtime Environment gebruiken. Zoek eens op packages.gentoo.org met als zoekterm 'jre', ik meen me te herinneren dat er 3 JREs waren (Sun, IBM en Blackdown)

----------

## disturbed

oioi

heeft iemand dit nu al in gang gekregen ?

ik heb die site gevolgd en het doet net hetzelfde dan toen ik het voor de eeste keer probeerde : nix... er staat geen .java.policy in mijn homedir (moest het zelf aanmaken) .

grtz

Disturbed

----------

## E.T.

Ik had daar ook problemen mee.  Het werkte ooit gewoon goed bij mij in vorige java-versies, maar met de 1.4 blijken er problemen te zijn in combinatie met de AdBlock plugin.  Zie ook onderstaande link.

http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?p=703578#703578

.java.policy heb je trouwens niet meer nodig sinds hun vernieuwde versie.

Ik gebruik de sun-jre: emerge sun-jdk

----------

## Hawkeye

De KBC homebanking site werkt hier ook perfect. Ik gebruik de 'sun-jdk-1.4.2.05' ebuild als java versie met de 'jce' USE flag (ik weet niet of dat nodig is echter). Ik gebruik devolgende URL om in te loggen, en dat is toch altijd mooi gelukt: https://kbconline.kbc.be/MB000101/ELB/D9e02?PAK_KD=0094&VNS_NR=0001&TAAL_KD=N

Ik surf evenwel wel met epiphany, maar dat is ook een gecko-based browser die dezelfde plugins als mozilla gebruikt. Een klein minpunt is dat er een directory 'KBC-online' in je homedir komt te staan, die je met geen stokken naar bv. '~/.KBC-online' of je mozilla/epiphany profile krijgt.

----------

## zatalian

werkt hier perfekt met 

mozilla --version

Mozilla 1.7.2, Copyright (c) 2003-2004 mozilla.org <developer build>

java-config --list-available-vms

[blackdown-jdk-1.4.2_rc1] "Blackdown JDK 1.4.2_rc1" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jdk-1.4.2_rc1) *

[sun-jdk-1.4.2] "Sun JDK 1.4.2" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.4.2)

[blackdown-jdk-1.4.1] "Blackdown JDK 1.4.1" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jdk-1.4.1)

met de hulp van bovenstaande link in gang gekregen en al meer dan een jaar zonder problemen aan het gebruiken

----------

## E.T.

 *Hawkeye wrote:*   

> Een klein minpunt is dat er een directory 'KBC-online' in je homedir komt te staan, die je met geen stokken naar bv. '~/.KBC-online' of je mozilla/epiphany profile krijgt.

 

Zou normaal wel moeten lukken als je de gebruikersinstellingen van kbc-online bewerkt.

----------

## rockfly

volgens mij hoef je alleen java in de USE vlags hebben in het bestand /etc/make.conf

daarna een emerge sync , emerge -uDav world , en  emerge mozilla zou alles mooi op zijn plaats moeten staan.

----------

## Autie

Misshien kun je ook van bank veranderen.

Geen problemen met java bij De Post  :Very Happy: 

----------

